# The working cocker VS the springer?



## RunToEarth (4 January 2009)

Good evening 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I have decided next spring/summer I am getting another dog. 
This one I want to work- beating and shooting. Ideally I did want a GSP, however they are not the best for picking up/ retrieving and they are also a little bigger than I want right now. 
In the past parents and grandparents have always had springers. This time we got our first working cocker, I'm not sure what to make of her, she is a pretty little thing. 
I would like to know the pros and cons of both, which would make a better working dog, which will spend its most part on the grouse moors, and which are less fizzy? 
Thanks


----------



## GinaB (4 January 2009)

There is a guy who does displays at the game fairs...can't think of his name but his kennel is Mordor Gundogs.

He always says if you want an easy life go for a lab, if you want a bit of a challenge go for a springer but if you fancy a real challenge get a cocker 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Not sure who much help that is 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 as we personally always have labs as they make good housepets as well


----------



## Patches (4 January 2009)

Ooo very interesting post Rosiie.

I have a cocker, albeit from show lines, and I can't decide whether to replace him (when the time comes of course) with another cocker of working lines or whether to go for a Springer as they have less coat and I've been led to believe they're a bit more trainable than a cocker. However, I've never seen a working cocker to compare against my lovely, yet complete air head of a show cocker.

The final option for me would be another Border Collie of our own. The one we have is technically the in-laws, even though it's me who walks her five times a day over the fields and me who plays with her. I love her to pieces, love the type of dog she is, but I'm not sure she'll ever feel like mine.....as she's not.


----------



## kirstyhen (4 January 2009)

We (my parents and I) have both! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I would have loved a Cocker, (particularly my Mum's little dog) but the price of them is just ridiculous, so I got my springer (who was even more of a bargain than I was after!).

I would say that it is completely pot luck!

In the 5 cockers my parents have, not one is the same, and most of them have similar lines. They all have a distinct passion for working, are fairly one owner type dogs and are reletively quiet in the house. The one fault I would say they have compared to most Springers I know, is they can be slightly vocal. 

I think some of the Modern Springers can be more fizzy than Cockers, so if you decide on a Springer go for the Badgercourt/Courtman lane types, if you want something a bit bigger and steadier. (Although I don't know much, so am willing to be corrected!)

Have you heard of www.nobs.co.uk?? They have a forum and you may find asking on there gives you a better idea. Beware though, my Mum is on there and she will swear bling Cockers rule, but if she suggests an Irish Water Spaniel, run a mile!


----------



## GinaB (4 January 2009)

She swears bling?!


----------



## k9h (4 January 2009)

I'm on nob's!!

I can not offer any advice on spaniels though as had nothing to do with them. On the shoot I go on they are mainly labs a few cockers &amp; 1 springer!

Not being pedatic but as you have just started uni who will be in charge!!


----------



## RunToEarth (4 January 2009)

Oh thankyou that web link is useful 
	
	
		
		
	


	




GinaB- after the experience I have had with Teal- our yellow lab- never NEVER again. My brother gets along with her, but she doesn't work. She is a big dog and is just silly, I cannot get a proper day from her, she just stop listening and has been a nightmare out shooting lately. 
I am certain I want a spaniel, I am just torn between the two. The two springers we have most recently had have been mega, my bitch I had PTS last year was untouchable, and such a good working dog, both on land and in water, but that said she was incredibly fizzy and her last competition at CLA she totally blew up, poor girl. 
I have never even considered a cocker before Scappa was bought, and from her parents she looks like a good working type, but she is so dosile!! Jeez, I suppose it is pot luck, I just need to know what to start keeping an eye on. I am still swaying towards springers because my parents still work in circles with a lot of good breeders, I ill be like a fish out of water with the working cockers!


----------



## kirstyhen (4 January 2009)

She does, bling is like her bible, constantly swearing on it!

(OK so I meant to write blind, Oh wise GinaB, Queen of all things spelling!)


----------



## kirstyhen (4 January 2009)

http://www.thehendrys.freeserve.co.uk/gundogs/ourgundogs.htm

These are my parents dogs, it has there breeding on there too. Dubh is possibly has the best breeding, but has been the most challenging, my Mum always says she wish he had come a few down the line!
Ruraich is the best dog ever, he was born knowing his job! Never needs more than a few words said to him, and I rarely her a bad word said in his direction!

My Dad's two (the liver and whites) have been completely different to my Mum's (possibly because that's how he picks them) but they are pretty sensitive and have taken a fair bit of patience on my Dad's part.

I'm sure if you emailed them and asked them any questions you have, they would be delighted to help. They love talking about their dogs! The email address should be somewhere on there!


----------



## kirstyhen (4 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 I'm on nob's!!



[/ QUOTE ]

My Mum is the mad lady with 5 cockers and a Irish Water Spaniel! I think she is called Pyropup!


----------



## Ravenwood (4 January 2009)

Working Cockers are particularly fashionable round here, especially the black ones, there has been a massive influx of them.  People who have them are total converts and apparently they "get under your skin".

Personally, I think you can't beat a good Springer.  Some of these Cockers are so tiny I just don't know how they carry a huge cock pheasant up a steep hill at the end of the season - but they do!

Springers all the way for me.


----------



## glenruby (5 January 2009)

Years ago, my grandfather used English Springers to workthe mountains. He swore by them for years and mum now loves them. More recently, my uncle uses Border collies because they are very very intelligent and make excellent sheep herders and also Bearded collies (mainly because he had 2 excellent ones that were dumped at the farm so has continued to buy them with some success for traing with the sheep. ESS are better for hunting rabbits or grouse/duck thoug I do believe - its not what we use them for.


----------



## k9h (5 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
 I'm on nob's!!



[/ QUOTE ]

My Mum is the mad lady with 5 cockers and a Irish Water Spaniel! I think she is called Pyropup! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I know her well!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









Though NOB'S now you can only use if you are a fully up paid member £5 a year! WOW! but you can still read the forum just not post.

This is also a good forum (free!)
http://www.shootingcommunity.co.uk/forum/index.php


----------



## Foxfolly (5 January 2009)

We got a Labradinger in the summer. (Labrador dad springer mum) She is absolutely fab, a real little character. You have the trainability of the lab with the gun-ho side of the springer!

She is only just 6 months now so hasn't started proper training yet, but she is already retrieving brilliantly... almost too brilliantly as she came out of the barn the other day with a live pigeon, then a few days later she picked up one of our chickens and took it to OH!!! Fortunately she is very gentle so the chicken was fine, can't say the same for the pigeon though... that ended up the toy in a tug of war with one of the other dogs before OH could grab it!!

She is only playing fetch at the moment but has really picked up the basic commands, will happily jump into streams and duck her head under water to get the ball and she has got a really good natural instinct for flushing birds and isn't scared to go through thick undergrowth to do so!!

OH is chuffed to bits with her!!


----------

